
Ask HN: What do you think about Dart Lang? - cupofjoakim
Google&#x27;s Dart has been around for some time now, and even though I&#x27;ve heard a lot of different things about it, I&#x27;m yet to see an actual large-scale project outside google using it. Hence the question; What do you think about Dart?
======
horrido
It's okay. I'm not a fan of Java or Java-like languages, though. I'm not at
all certain about its future: [https://medium.com/@richardeng/the-future-of-
dart-is-dim-517...](https://medium.com/@richardeng/the-future-of-dart-is-
dim-51756c0346f)

But even if Dart is here to stay (as a niche, or "just another web technology"
littering the web landscape), I can think of other alternative languages that
are a lot more pleasant to use, for example:
[https://medium.com/@richardeng/js-christ-im-using-
js-1d1d086...](https://medium.com/@richardeng/js-christ-im-using-
js-1d1d0864d33e)

------
Pharohbot
I posted an identical post about this 12 days ago, check it out:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565400)

